# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Γενικα για 877w

## john_karis

μολις αγορασα μεταχειρισμενο το παραπανω μηχανημα και επειδη μεχρι τωρα χρησιμοποιουσα χωρις προβλημα το web intreface αλλων ρουτερ , με αυτο τωρα πιστευω θελει πολυ ψαξιμο. Θα εχω γυρω στις 12 συσκευες απο πισω στοτοπικο δικτυο.

Θα μου πειται (και δικιο θα εχετε) ψαξε στο google . Εψαξα αρκετα αλλα ακομα δεν μπηκα για καλα στην νοοτρροπια των CLI . Θελω να ρωτησω βασικα πραγματα για να ξεκινησω και απο εκει και περα θα βρω ακρη.

Ξεκιναω και οποιος δεν βαρεθει ας απαντησει

1. Ποιος firmware (ios ή πως λεγονται) να του περασω για τα εξεις

α. Θα χρειαστω qos για 2 voip τηλεφωνα
β. σταθερο για συνδεσεις περιπου 20mbit
γ. Θα κανω port forward για καμια 20 πορτες
δ. θα βαλω wpa2 psk sto wireless
e. DDNS

Ποια η φιλοσοφια των firmware. Δηλαδη για να παρω ενα firmware με τις παραπανω δυνατοτητες πρεπει να ξαναπληρωσω και που υπαρχουν αυτα σε λιστες για το τι κανει το καθενα και σε ποιο μοντελο υποστηριζετε ? Εψαξα λιγο στην cisco αλλα εκει γινετε χαμος.

2. Ειναι καλο το CLI αλλα για αρχαριους διαβασα για Cisco Configuration Professional. Πως μπορω να μπω σε αυτο το configuration τι χρειαζομαι ?
3. Εχω αγορασει και Cisco Console cable και sdm. Κανω τιποτα με αυτα ?

Που θα παει θα μπω στο πνευμα ....!!!!  :Clap: 

ευχαριστω  :Respekt: 

ΥΓ Θα με ρωτηστε σιγουρα γιατι πηρα cisco και οχι καποια αλλα. Εχω δουλεψει με πολλα ρουτερ levelone, usr, vigor , alcatel thomson, baudtec ολα καλα με τις ιδιοτροπιες τους αλλα οταν δουλευαν ολα μαζι στο τοπικο δικτυο, με καποιους web ftp server kai nas και κατεβστηρια τοτε γινοταν της παναγιας το καγκελο. Κολουσαν τα παντα και στην καλυτερη περιπτωση αργουσε πολυ το web interface των καθε ρουτερ. Εβριζα συνεχεια και ως οτου λεω θα βαλω ενα cisco μπας και δω καλοσυνη και θα μαθω και καποια βασικα πραγματα.

----------


## taxiarxos

Καλημέρα, Καλώς ήρθες στο forum!!!

Αυτά που θέλεις να κάνεις στον router επιδή είναι σχετικά απλά μπορείς να τα κάνεις με όλα τα IOS της Cisco βέβαια για να μην πεδευτείς το προτιμότερο θα είναι να έχεις 
IOS - Advance ip services ή Enterprise ios.

Ξέρεις ποιό IOS έχει αυτή τη στιγμή ο Cisco σου;

Αν όχι τότε δώσε σε ένα terminal - sh ver. Πόσταρε το output που θα σου δώσει κ μιλάμε. :Wink:

----------


## john_karis

ok. Σε 2-3 μερες θα το εχω στα χερια μου. Θα το κανω και θα γραψω εδω. Απλα απο εχθες μαζευω πληροφοριες για να μπορεσω να το σεταρω οσο γρηγορα γινετε. Απλα για το qos σε voip δεν ήμουν σιγουρος αν μπορει να γινει με ολα τα IOS ή πρεπει να πληρωσω για να παρω αυτα που λες

ευχαριστω

----------


## taxiarxos

Γίνετε με όλες εγώ έχω κάνει στον 857w τον δικό μου QoS αλλά με ACL base config, δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι κ ο απόλυτα σωστός τρόπος αλλά τουλάχιστον την δουλεία μου την κάνει.

Με γειά!!! Πόσταρε το config κ μιλάμε.  :Whistle:

----------


## john_karis

Γεια σας
Μολις το πηρα και επαθα μια πρωτη πλακα με το ποσο διαφορετικο interface εχει .
Το ΙΟΣ version einai 12.4(9) t3

Αναζητητε επειγοντως βοηθεια  :Worthy:  για 

Εισαγωγη adsl προσωπικων στοιχειωνΑλλαγη της default ipΠερασμα DDNSκαποια port forwardqos se voip συσκευες

Συγχωρηστε με λιγο αλλα θα την βρουμε την ακρη (θεος να δωσει)

----------


## john_karis

> Εισαγωγη adsl προσωπικων στοιχειωνΑλλαγη της default ipΠερασμα DDNSκαποια port forwardqos se voip συσκευες


Το Πρωτο και το δευτερο το εκανα. Ειμαι στα port forward τωρα.
Για τους νεους να πω οτι σε σχεση με το sdm το νεο και πολυ καλυτερο Cisco Configuration Professional σκιζει. Θα το βρειτε στη σελιδα της cisco. Να το εγκαταστηστε αφοβα. Για τα βασικα ειναι  :One thumb up: 

Για τα υπολοιπα περιμενω καποια βοηθεια... !!!! (qos, DDNS)

----------


## john_karis

μπαααα
τζιφος η υποθεση και παει 2¨30 τα ξημερωματα . Το αφηνω προς το παρον.
Το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να εχω συνδεση με οτενετ.
Εχω αλλαξει το ΛΑΝ απο 10,10,10,1 σε 192.168.0.1 εεχω βαλει κωδικους εχω περασει σωστα τα στοιχεια της adsl για οτενετ αλλα τιποτα. Δεν μπορει να μπει.

 :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## nontasaggelis

> μπαααα
> τζιφος η υποθεση και παει 2¨30 τα ξημερωματα . Το αφηνω προς το παρον.
> Το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να εχω συνδεση με οτενετ.
> Εχω αλλαξει το ΛΑΝ απο 10,10,10,1 σε 192.168.0.1 εεχω βαλει κωδικους εχω περασει σωστα τα στοιχεια της adsl για οτενετ αλλα τιποτα. Δεν μπορει να μπει.


Εκανες σωστα το ΝΑΤ traslation? Αλλιως δεν θα παιξει!
Κοιτα αν δεν ξερεις  CLI καλυτερα ξεκινα να κανεις τα πρωτα με το SDMexpres  η  το CCPexpres.
Τουλαχιστον να συνδεθεις στο ιντερνετ και μετα αρχισε σιγα σιγα να εμβαθυνεις!
Ειναι πολυ απλα τα πραγματα! 
Koiτα και εδω καποιες οδηγιες: 
http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/sup....aspx?p=141680
http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/sup...spx?c=10008225

_(Να επισυμανω οτι αν χρειαστεις να κανεις reset θα πρεπει με κατι μυτερο να πατησεις το κουμπι απο πισω, κρατωντας το πατημενο να κλησεις το κουμπι on/off και με συνεχεια πατημενο να ξαναανοιξεις την συσκευη!Τοτε η συσκευη φορτωνει απο το μαμισιο αδειο conf. του εκαστοτε IOS,το οποιο ειναι ετοιμο για αρχικη ρυθμιση.)_

Καλη επιτυχια! ΤΩΡΑ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΑ Η ΓΟΗΤΕΙΑ ΤΩΝ CISCO!!!

----------


## john_karis

ναι και reset εκανα αλλα δεν διορθωθηκε τιποτα.
Υπαρχει ετοιμο καποιο command για οτενετ με διευθηνση ρουτερ 192.168.0.1 ?
Προσπαθω τουλαχιστον για αρχη να του βαλω ιντερνετ αλλα τιποτα ακομα.

Η φαση ειναι ειναι οτι τωρα δεν εχω και συνδεση με Ciσco Configuration Professional
μου βγαζει μυνημα κατι σε μη σωστη λειτουργια του IOS security και μετα κλεινει το ccp. Του εκανα και ξανα reset alla παλι τιποτα.

Σε αλλο μηχάνημα (me windows xp sp3)  μου βγαζει παλι το μυνημα org.hibernate.exception.GenericJDBCException : Cannot open connection
εχω το .net framework kai java 6 update 16

----------


## john_karis

Τελικα θα εχει πολυ πλακα το συγκεκριμενο τοπικ. Θα ειναι σαν ΜΠΛΟΚ. Ετσι θα φενετε τι μπορει να περασει ενας αρχαριος μεχρει να δει το φως.... !!!!

Λοιπον ξαναεγκαταστατησα και στο ρουτερ και στο ΠΙΣΙ το CCP . Τωρα ξαναλειτουργει το προγραμμα σωστα......!!!!

Και ξαναεχοντας τον ελεγχο για να περασω τα στοιχεια της συνδεσης ADSL εχω κανει αυτο που  να φενετε στην οθονη

Εχω να τσεκαρω PAP or CHAP . Ti na τσεκαρω ?
Εχω να βαλω NAT gia to dialer atm0.1 . Na βαλω inside or outside ?
Πρεπει να κανω και καποιο routing??

----------


## taxiarxos

Καλημέρα, ενδιαφέρεσαι γενικός να μάθεις για cisco ή απλά να σετάρεις αυτό που πήρες για σένα; Αν σε ενδιαφέρει μόνο για το δικό σου πόσταρε ένα screenshot να δούμε λιγάκι τι έχεις δώσει επάνω στα interfaces όσον αφορά το NAT, ACLs κτλ.

Αλλιώς θα πρέπει να βάλεις κονσοκαλώδιο κ να αρχίσεις να χτυπάς εντολές στο IOS.  :Wink:

----------


## john_karis

Με ενδιαφερουν για να μαθω γενικα πολυ  βασικα πραγματα . Να σεταρω δηλαδη απλα μια συνδεση, ενα port forward , DDNS.
Για το δικο μου configuration με ενδιαφερουν αυτα που γραφω στο μυνημα #1 και #5

Επειδη ειναι πολλα screenshot αυτα που πρεπει να βαλω για να μπορεσετε να καταλαβετε το configuration , βαζω το show run για να δουμε καλυτερα μερικα πραγματα.

Τις διορθωσεις που φανταζομαι θα χρειαστουν να τις περασω μεσω telnet ή μεσω hypernate ?



```


OTENET#term len 0
OTENET#show run
Building configuration...

Current configuration : 8106 bytes
!
version 12.4
no service pad
service tcp-keepalives-in
service tcp-keepalives-out
service timestamps debug datetime msec localtime show-timezone
service timestamps log datetime msec localtime show-timezone
service password-encryption
service sequence-numbers
!
hostname OTENET
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
security authentication failure rate 3 log
security passwords min-length 6
logging buffered 51200 debugging
logging console critical
enable secret 5 $1$frG.$0PxxgB.fDlg429wlzGHZL1
!
no aaa new-model
!
resource policy
!
clock timezone PCTime 2
clock summer-time PCTime date Mar 30 2003 3:00 Oct 26 2003 4:00
no ip source-route
ip cef
!
!
!
!
ip tcp synwait-time 10
no ip bootp server
ip domain name yourdomain.com
ip name-server 195.170.0.1
ip name-server 195.170.2.2
ip ssh time-out 60
ip ssh authentication-retries 2
ip port-map user-protocol--1 port tcp 4xxx
!
!
crypto pki trustpoint TP-self-signed-1390383947
 enrollment selfsigned
 subject-name cn=IOS-Self-Signed-Certificate-1390383947
 revocation-check none
 rsakeypair TP-self-signed-1390383947
!
!
crypto pki certificate chain TP-self-signed-1390383947
 certificate self-signed 01
  3082024D 308201B6 A0030201 02020101 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 04050030 
  31312F30 2D060355 04031326 494F532D 53656C66 2D536967 6E65642D 43657274 
  69666963 6174652D 31333930 33383339 3437301E 170D3039 30363330 31343231 
  30335A17 0D323030 31303130 30303030 305A3031 312F302D 06035504 03132649 
  4F532D53 656C662D 5369676E 65642D43 65727469 66696361 74652D31 33393033 
  38333934 3730819F 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 01050003 818D0030 81890281 
  8100E8E2 566A35E5 D7205728 1956182A 48225C97 98692122 327BF92E 6F55C8AA 
  06516534 BE1CC994 5F633661 28A498CA 10DAB55E 910E32C7 40233061 6FB30C45 
  333530B4 D30A1C6C 32AE07C7 82558678 AA6D1ED0 A82C173D 0B221461 EA462591 
  F6468FB1 17CFC871 FF13419D E3AFA1D9 9A7CFE0C 5E6DC482 1F863212 3832CB51 
  350B0203 010001A3 75307330 0F060355 1D130101 FF040530 030101FF 30200603 
  551D1104 19301782 154F5445 4E45542E 796F7572 646F6D61 696E2E63 6F6D301F 
  0603551D 23041830 16801449 AFF506E3 9019B10F 4EB7EE30 AE9A8F0F 512FB030 
  1D060355 1D0E0416 041449AF F506E390 19B10F4E B7EE30AE 9A8F0F51 2FB0300D 
  06092A86 4886F70D 01010405 00038181 00E50A18 DF1F8149 28BD1A7C 4D27AD0F 
  917901A1 D87A1018 46FFE4B0 25489051 BB6E8A2E 79D413CF 7D90DB78 AFE73296 
  2D7372B2 9B5E92C3 3545D826 C79DD634 6DA0A4B1 FFADF4BD 92A36CFA 592C7F63 
  F61CBCBF AB1F2076 88D38709 8F8F6511 F7DE297E 2722D877 89729223 824B85CC 
  D61186FB 6FD22F34 D62FF2CF A6DDE3A2 F9
  quit
username admin privilege 15 secret 5 $1$wHA3$t3bFo3r04eixuJ9Yj1Ptg/
!
!
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--1-1
 match access-group 101
 match protocol user-protocol--1
class-map type inspect match-any ccp-cls-insp-traffic
 match protocol cuseeme
 match protocol dns
 match protocol ftp
 match protocol h323
 match protocol https
 match protocol icmp
 match protocol imap
 match protocol pop3
 match protocol netshow
 match protocol shell
 match protocol realmedia
 match protocol rtsp
 match protocol smtp extended
 match protocol sql-net
 match protocol streamworks
 match protocol tftp
 match protocol vdolive
 match protocol tcp
 match protocol udp
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-insp-traffic
 match class-map ccp-cls-insp-traffic
class-map type inspect match-any ccp-cls-icmp-access
 match protocol icmp
 match protocol tcp
 match protocol udp
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-invalid-src
 match access-group 100
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-icmp-access
 match class-map ccp-cls-icmp-access
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-protocol-http
 match protocol http
!
!
policy-map type inspect ccp-permit-icmpreply
 class type inspect ccp-icmp-access
  inspect
 class class-default
  pass
policy-map type inspect sdm-pol-NATOutsideToInside-1
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--1-1
  inspect
 class class-default
policy-map type inspect ccp-inspect
 class type inspect ccp-invalid-src
  drop log
 class type inspect ccp-protocol-http
  inspect
 class type inspect ccp-insp-traffic
  inspect
 class class-default
policy-map type inspect ccp-permit
 class class-default
!
zone security out-zone
zone security in-zone
zone-pair security ccp-zp-self-out source self destination out-zone
 service-policy type inspect ccp-permit-icmpreply
zone-pair security sdm-zp-NATOutsideToInside-1 source out-zone destination in-zone
 service-policy type inspect sdm-pol-NATOutsideToInside-1
zone-pair security ccp-zp-in-out source in-zone destination out-zone
 service-policy type inspect ccp-inspect
zone-pair security ccp-zp-out-self source out-zone destination self
 service-policy type inspect ccp-permit
! 
!
bridge irb
!
!
!
interface ATM0
 no ip address
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip route-cache flow
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 dsl operating-mode auto 
!
interface ATM0.1 point-to-point
 description $ES_WAN$$FW_OUTSIDE$
 no snmp trap link-status
 pvc 8/35 
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
 !
!
interface FastEthernet0
!
interface FastEthernet1
!
interface FastEthernet2
!
interface FastEthernet3
!
interface Dot11Radio0
 no ip address
 !
 ssid wireless2
 !
 speed basic-1.0 basic-2.0 basic-5.5 6.0 9.0 basic-11.0 12.0 18.0 24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0
 station-role root
 bridge-group 1
 bridge-group 1 spanning-disabled
!
interface Vlan1
 description $ETH-SW-LAUNCH$$INTF-INFO-HWIC 4ESW$$FW_INSIDE$
 no ip address
 bridge-group 1
!
interface Dialer0
 description $FW_OUTSIDE$
 ip address negotiated
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip mtu 1452
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 zone-member security out-zone
 encapsulation ppp
 ip route-cache flow
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 no cdp enable
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp chap hostname xxxxxxx@otenet.gr
 ppp chap password xxxxxx
 ppp pap sent-username xxxxx@otenet.gr password xxxxxxx
!
interface BVI1
 description $ES_LAN$$FW_INSIDE$
 ip address 192.168.0.1 255.255.255.0
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 zone-member security in-zone
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1412
!
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
!
!
ip http server
ip http authentication local
ip http secure-server
ip http timeout-policy idle 60 life 86400 requests 10000
ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer0 overload
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.0.2 4444 interface Dialer0 4444
!
logging trap debugging
access-list 1 remark INSIDE_IF=BVI1
access-list 1 remark CCP_ACL Category=2
access-list 1 permit 192.168.0.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 100 remark CCP_ACL Category=128
access-list 100 permit ip host 255.255.255.255 any
access-list 100 permit ip 127.0.0.0 0.255.255.255 any
access-list 101 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 101 permit ip any host 192.168.0.2
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
no cdp run
!
!
!
!
control-plane
!
bridge 1 protocol ieee
bridge 1 route ip
banner exec ^C
% Password expiration warning.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
 
Cisco Configuration Professional (Cisco CP) is installed on this device 
and it provides the default username "cisco" for  one-time use. If you have 
already used the username "cisco" to login to the router and your IOS image 
supports the "one-time" user option, then this username has already expired. 
You will not be able to login to the router with this username after you exit 
this session.
 
It is strongly suggested that you create a new username with a privilege level 
of 15 using the following command.
 
username <myuser> privilege 15 secret 0 <mypassword>
 
Replace <myuser> and <mypassword> with the username and password you 
want to use.
 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
^C
banner login ^CAuthorized access only!
 Disconnect IMMEDIATELY if you are not an authorized user!^C
!
line con 0
 login local
 no modem enable
 transport output telnet
line aux 0
 login local
 transport output telnet
line vty 0 4
 privilege level 15
 login local
 transport input telnet ssh
!
scheduler max-task-time 5000
scheduler allocate 4000 1000
scheduler interval 500
end
```

----------


## taxiarxos

1. Εισαγωγη adsl προσωπικων στοιχειων :

ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp chap hostname xxxxxxx@otenet.gr
 ppp chap password xxxxxx
 ppp pap sent-username xxxxx@otenet.gr password xxxxxxx


2. Αλλαγη της default ip

 interface BVI1
 description $ES_LAN$$FW_INSIDE$
 ip address 192.168.0.1 255.255.255.0

* Σε περίπτωση που αλλάξεις IP θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις κ αυτό:

access-list 1 remark INSIDE_IF=BVI1
access-list 1 remark CCP_ACL Category=2
access-list 1 permit 192.168.0.0 0.0.0.255

Αλλιώς δεν θα έχεις ιnternet. Δεν θα σε κάνει NAT προς τα έξω.

3. Περασμα DDNS 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=320713 

4. καποια port forward

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=306478 

5. qos se voip συσκευες 

Σε αυτό νομίζω ότι σου έχω απαντήσει ήδη αλλά "Το ΙΟΣ version einai 12.4(9) t3"
Τι IOS;

Δώσε ένα sh ver κ πόσταρε μια πλήρη περιγραφή του IOS που έχεις.

Αυτά ελπίζω να βοήθησα.  :Smile:

----------


## john_karis

Ολα αυτα που γραφεις 1,2,3 κλπ αν τα δεις μεσα στο config υπαρχουν. Αρα ειμαι ενταξει ? Αν ναι τοτε γιατι δεν εχω ιντερνετ ?

Χαζη ερωτηση: 
Ολα αυτα τα config που γραφονται και δινεις ή δινονται και μεσα απο αλλα μυνηματα αυτα πως τα περναμε μεσα στο ρουτερ ? Εγω ετσι οπως το καταλαβα κανω copy paste στο δικο μου config στη σωστη θεση και το στελνω αλλαγμενο  στο ρουτερ αλλα πως το στελνω  ?

Γεια εσας ειναο φως φαναρι αλλα για μενα που εχω πρωτη επαφη δεν το ξερω . Και οπου και να κοιταξα δεν γραφετε αυτο πουθενα γιατι ολοι το περνουν δεδομενο οτι το γνωριζουμε. Αμ δε 

Το show ver dinei


```

OTENET#term len 0
OTENET#show version
Cisco IOS Software, C870 Software (C870-ADVIPSERVICESK9-M), Version 12.4(9)T3, RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc3)
Technical Support: http://www.cisco.com/techsupport
Copyright (c) 1986-2007 by Cisco Systems, Inc.
Compiled Sat 24-Mar-07 03:56 by prod_rel_team

ROM: System Bootstrap, Version 12.3(8r)YI4, RELEASE SOFTWARE

OTENET uptime is 3 hours, 12 minutes
System returned to ROM by power-on
System image file is "flash:c870-advipservicesk9-mz.124-9.T3.bin"


This product contains cryptographic features and is subject to United
States and local country laws governing import, export, transfer and
use. Delivery of Cisco cryptographic products does not imply
third-party authority to import, export, distribute or use encryption.
Importers, exporters, distributors and users are responsible for
compliance with U.S. and local country laws. By using this product you
agree to comply with applicable laws and regulations. If you are unable
to comply with U.S. and local laws, return this product immediately.

A summary of U.S. laws governing Cisco cryptographic products may be found at:
http://www.cisco.com/wwl/export/crypto/tool/stqrg.html

If you require further assistance please contact us by sending email to
export@cisco.com.

Cisco 877W (MPC8272) processor (revision 0x300) with 118784K/12288K bytes of memory.
Processor board ID FCZ13061522
MPC8272 CPU Rev: Part Number 0xC, Mask Number 0x10
4 FastEthernet interfaces
1 ATM interface
1 802.11 Radio
128K bytes of non-volatile configuration memory.
28672K bytes of processor board System flash (Intel Strataflash)

Configuration register is 0x2102
```

----------


## john_karis

Internet εχω επιτελους.....!!!! :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:  
Ευχαριστω οσους βοηθησαν

****Βλεπω οτι για να εχω ιντερνετ στις συσκευες  πρεπει να βαλω καρφωτα εγω τις ip DNS ths otenet σε καθε συσκευη

**** Δεν εχω DDNS Οι κωιδκοι ειναι σωστοι αλλα δεν εχω ddns.

**** To port forward δεν λειτουργει

**** Ετσι οπως ειναι το κονφιγκ θα ειναι συνεχεια στο ιντερνετ ή οταν κοβετε το ιντερνετ θα πρεπει να κανω κονεκτ εγω .

**** Με ποια εντολη βλεπω που εχει συχρονισει το μοντεμ και τι IP πηρα ?




```


OTENET#term len 0
OTENET#show run
Building configuration...

Current configuration : 8621 bytes
!
version 12.4
no service pad
service tcp-keepalives-in
service tcp-keepalives-out
service timestamps debug datetime msec localtime show-timezone
service timestamps log datetime msec localtime show-timezone
service password-encryption
service sequence-numbers
!
hostname OTENET
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
security authentication failure rate 3 log
security passwords min-length 6
logging buffered 51200 debugging
logging console critical
enable secret 5 $1$frG.$0PxxgB.fDlg429wlzGHZL1
!
no aaa new-model
!
resource policy
!
clock timezone Athens 2
clock summer-time Athens date Mar 30 2003 3:00 Oct 26 2003 4:00
no ip source-route
ip cef
!
!
!
!
ip tcp synwait-time 10
no ip bootp server
ip domain name xxxxxx
ip name-server 195.170.0.1
ip name-server 195.170.2.2
ip ssh time-out 60
ip ssh authentication-retries 2
ip port-map user-protocol--1 port tcp 4444
ip ddns update method sdm_ddns1
 HTTP
  add http://xxxx:xxxxx@members.dyndns.org/nic/update?system=dyndns&hostname=<h>&myip=<a>
  remove http://xxxx:xxxx@members.dyndns.org/nic/update?system=dyndns&hostname=<h>&myip=<a>
!
!
!
crypto pki trustpoint TP-self-signed-1390383947
 enrollment selfsigned
 subject-name cn=IOS-Self-Signed-Certificate-1390383947
 revocation-check none
 rsakeypair TP-self-signed-1390383947
!
!
crypto pki certificate chain TP-self-signed-1390383947
 certificate self-signed 01
  3082024D 308201B6 A0030201 02020101 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 04050030 
  31312F30 2D060355 04031326 494F532D 53656C66 2D536967 6E65642D 43657274 
  69666963 6174652D 31333930 33383339 3437301E 170D3039 30363330 31343231 
  30335A17 0D323030 31303130 30303030 305A3031 312F302D 06035504 03132649 
  4F532D53 656C662D 5369676E 65642D43 65727469 66696361 74652D31 33393033 
  38333934 3730819F 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 01050003 818D0030 81890281 
  8100E8E2 566A35E5 D7205728 1956182A 48225C97 98692122 327BF92E 6F55C8AA 
  06516534 BE1CC994 5F633661 28A498CA 10DAB55E 910E32C7 40233061 6FB30C45 
  333530B4 D30A1C6C 32AE07C7 82558678 AA6D1ED0 A82C173D 0B221461 EA462591 
  F6468FB1 17CFC871 FF13419D E3AFA1D9 9A7CFE0C 5E6DC482 1F863212 3832CB51 
  350B0203 010001A3 75307330 0F060355 1D130101 FF040530 030101FF 30200603 
  551D1104 19301782 154F5445 4E45542E 796F7572 646F6D61 696E2E63 6F6D301F 
  0603551D 23041830 16801449 AFF506E3 9019B10F 4EB7EE30 AE9A8F0F 512FB030 
  1D060355 1D0E0416 041449AF F506E390 19B10F4E B7EE30AE 9A8F0F51 2FB0300D 
  06092A86 4886F70D 01010405 00038181 00E50A18 DF1F8149 28BD1A7C 4D27AD0F 
  917901A1 D87A1018 46FFE4B0 25489051 BB6E8A2E 79D413CF 7D90DB78 AFE73296 
  2D7372B2 9B5E92C3 3545D826 C79DD634 6DA0A4B1 FFADF4BD 92A36CFA 592C7F63 
  F61CBCBF AB1F2076 88D38709 8F8F6511 F7DE297E 2722D877 89729223 824B85CC 
  D61186FB 6FD22F34 D62FF2CF A6DDE3A2 F9
  quit
username admin privilege 15 secret 5 $1$wHA3$t3bFo3r04eixuJ9Yj1Ptg/
!
!
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--1-1
 match access-group 101
 match protocol user-protocol--1
class-map type inspect match-any ccp-cls-insp-traffic
 match protocol cuseeme
 match protocol dns
 match protocol ftp
 match protocol h323
 match protocol https
 match protocol icmp
 match protocol imap
 match protocol pop3
 match protocol netshow
 match protocol shell
 match protocol realmedia
 match protocol rtsp
 match protocol smtp extended
 match protocol sql-net
 match protocol streamworks
 match protocol tftp
 match protocol vdolive
 match protocol tcp
 match protocol udp
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-insp-traffic
 match class-map ccp-cls-insp-traffic
class-map type inspect match-any ccp-cls-icmp-access
 match protocol icmp
 match protocol tcp
 match protocol udp
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-invalid-src
 match access-group 100
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-icmp-access
 match class-map ccp-cls-icmp-access
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-protocol-http
 match protocol http
!
!
policy-map type inspect ccp-permit-icmpreply
 class type inspect ccp-icmp-access
  inspect
 class class-default
  pass
policy-map type inspect sdm-pol-NATOutsideToInside-1
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--1-1
  inspect
 class class-default
policy-map type inspect ccp-inspect
 class type inspect ccp-invalid-src
  drop log
 class type inspect ccp-protocol-http
  inspect
 class type inspect ccp-insp-traffic
  inspect
 class class-default
policy-map type inspect ccp-permit
 class class-default
!
zone security out-zone
zone security in-zone
zone-pair security ccp-zp-self-out source self destination out-zone
 service-policy type inspect ccp-permit-icmpreply
zone-pair security sdm-zp-NATOutsideToInside-1 source out-zone destination in-zone
 service-policy type inspect sdm-pol-NATOutsideToInside-1
zone-pair security ccp-zp-in-out source in-zone destination out-zone
 service-policy type inspect ccp-inspect
zone-pair security ccp-zp-out-self source out-zone destination self
 service-policy type inspect ccp-permit
! 
!
bridge irb
!
!
!
interface ATM0
 no ip address
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip route-cache flow
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 dsl operating-mode auto 
!
interface ATM0.1 point-to-point
 description $FW_OUTSIDE$$ES_WAN$
 no snmp trap link-status
 pvc 8/35 
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
 !
!
interface FastEthernet0
!
interface FastEthernet1
!
interface FastEthernet2
!
interface FastEthernet3
!
interface Dot11Radio0
 no ip address
 !
 ssid wireless2
 !
 speed basic-1.0 basic-2.0 basic-5.5 6.0 9.0 basic-11.0 12.0 18.0 24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0
 station-role root
 bridge-group 1
 bridge-group 1 spanning-disabled
!
interface Vlan1
 description $ETH-SW-LAUNCH$$INTF-INFO-HWIC 4ESW$$FW_INSIDE$
 no ip address
 bridge-group 1
!
interface Dialer0
 description $FW_OUTSIDE$
 ip address negotiated
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip mtu 1452
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 zone-member security out-zone
 encapsulation ppp
 ip route-cache flow
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 no cdp enable
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp chap hostname χχχχ@otenet.gr
 ppp chap password xxxx
 ppp pap sent-username xxxxx@otenet.gr password xxxx
!
interface BVI1
 description $ES_LAN$$FW_INSIDE$
 ip address 192.168.0.1 255.255.255.0
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 zone-member security in-zone
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1412
!
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
!
!
ip http server
ip http authentication local
ip http secure-server
ip http timeout-policy idle 60 life 86400 requests 10000
ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer0 overload
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.0.20 χχχχ interface Dialer0 χχχχ
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.0.20 zzzz interface Dialer0 zzzz
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.0.11 cccc interface Dialer0 cccc
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.0.11 vvvv interface Dialer0 vvvv
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.0.2 bbbb interface Dialer0 bbbb
!
logging trap debugging
access-list 1 remark INSIDE_IF=BVI1
access-list 1 remark CCP_ACL Category=2
access-list 1 permit 192.168.0.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 100 remark CCP_ACL Category=128
access-list 100 permit ip host 255.255.255.255 any
access-list 100 permit ip 127.0.0.0 0.255.255.255 any
access-list 101 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 101 permit ip any host 192.168.0.2
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
no cdp run
!
!
!
!
control-plane
!
bridge 1 protocol ieee
bridge 1 route ip
banner exec ^C
% Password expiration warning.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
 
Cisco Configuration Professional (Cisco CP) is installed on this device 
and it provides the default username "cisco" for  one-time use. If you have 
already used the username "cisco" to login to the router and your IOS image 
supports the "one-time" user option, then this username has already expired. 
You will not be able to login to the router with this username after you exit 
this session.
 
It is strongly suggested that you create a new username with a privilege level 
of 15 using the following command.
 
username <myuser> privilege 15 secret 0 <mypassword>
 
Replace <myuser> and <mypassword> with the username and password you 
want to use.
 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
^C
banner login ^CAuthorized access only!
 Disconnect IMMEDIATELY if you are not an authorized user!^C
!
line con 0
 login local
 no modem enable
 transport output telnet
line aux 0
 login local
 transport output telnet
line vty 0 4
 privilege level 15
 login local
 transport input telnet ssh
!
scheduler max-task-time 5000
scheduler allocate 4000 1000
scheduler interval 500
end
```

----------


## taxiarxos

1. ****Βλεπω οτι για να εχω ιντερνετ στις συσκευες πρεπει να βαλω καρφωτα εγω τις ip DNS ths otenet σε καθε συσκευη

Αυτό το πρόβλημα λύνετε διαβάζοντας εδώ :
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=330224
Το έχει απαντήσει άλλος συνάδελφος στο παρελθόν. Δεν σου κάνει resolve ο DNS τις IP σε domain names.

2. **** Δεν εχω DDNS Οι κωιδκοι ειναι σωστοι αλλα δεν εχω ddns.

α. "ip ddns update method sdm_ddns1" Μέσα από SDM το έστεισες; ΝΑΙ κ είναι απόλυτα λογικό να μην σου δουλέυει το SDM μόνο σκουπίδια αφήνει κ κάνει μισές δουλειές..

Σου είπα να διαβάσεις το αυτό : 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=320713 

Επίσης το έχει απαντήσει κάποιος συνάδελφος.

3. **** To port forward δεν λειτουργει
Κ δεν πρόκειτε να δουλέψει με τόσα σκουπίδια που έχουν μείνει από λάθος config στο firewall

Ξεκινα να σβύνεις πράμα....



```
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--1-1
 match access-group 101
 match protocol user-protocol--1
class-map type inspect match-any ccp-cls-insp-traffic
 match protocol cuseeme
 match protocol dns
 match protocol ftp
 match protocol h323
 match protocol https
 match protocol icmp
 match protocol imap
 match protocol pop3
 match protocol netshow
 match protocol shell
 match protocol realmedia
 match protocol rtsp
 match protocol smtp extended
 match protocol sql-net
 match protocol streamworks
 match protocol tftp
 match protocol vdolive
 match protocol tcp
 match protocol udp
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-insp-traffic
 match class-map ccp-cls-insp-traffic
class-map type inspect match-any ccp-cls-icmp-access
 match protocol icmp
 match protocol tcp
 match protocol udp
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-invalid-src
 match access-group 100
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-icmp-access
 match class-map ccp-cls-icmp-access
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-protocol-http
 match protocol http
!
!
policy-map type inspect ccp-permit-icmpreply
 class type inspect ccp-icmp-access
  inspect
 class class-default
  pass
policy-map type inspect sdm-pol-NATOutsideToInside-1
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--1-1
  inspect
 class class-default
policy-map type inspect ccp-inspect
 class type inspect ccp-invalid-src
  drop log
 class type inspect ccp-protocol-http
  inspect
 class type inspect ccp-insp-traffic
  inspect
 class class-default
policy-map type inspect ccp-permit
 class class-default
!
zone security out-zone
zone security in-zone
zone-pair security ccp-zp-self-out source self destination out-zone
 service-policy type inspect ccp-permit-icmpreply
zone-pair security sdm-zp-NATOutsideToInside-1 source out-zone destination in-zone
 service-policy type inspect sdm-pol-NATOutsideToInside-1
zone-pair security ccp-zp-in-out source in-zone destination out-zone
 service-policy type inspect ccp-inspect
zone-pair security ccp-zp-out-self source out-zone destination self
 service-policy type inspect ccp-permit
```

 Aυτά σε global config

Επίσης επάνω από τον dial0



```
zone-member security out-zone
```

Επίσης επάνω στο bvi1



```
zone-member security in-zone
```

Αυτά από τα ACLs



```
access-list 100 remark CCP_ACL Category=128
access-list 100 permit ip host 255.255.255.255 any
access-list 100 permit ip 127.0.0.0 0.255.255.255 any
access-list 101 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 101 permit ip any host 192.168.0.2
```

Μπροστά από κάθε εντολή βάζεις το "NO"

Στήστο μια σωστά κ μετά βλέπουμε κ για firewall - inspections κτλ..

Βγάλε αν θες κ αυτό το banner εμένα μου την σπάει αφάνταστα όταν το βλέπω 



```
banner exec ^C
% Password expiration warning.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
 
Cisco Configuration Professional (Cisco CP) is installed on this device 
and it provides the default username "cisco" for  one-time use. If you have 
already used the username "cisco" to login to the router and your IOS image 
supports the "one-time" user option, then this username has already expired. 
You will not be able to login to the router with this username after you exit 
this session.
 
It is strongly suggested that you create a new username with a privilege level 
of 15 using the following command.
 
username <myuser> privilege 15 secret 0 <mypassword>
 
Replace <myuser> and <mypassword> with the username and password you 
want to use.
 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
^C
```

Για να δείς το Public IP που σου δίνει ο ISP σου δώσε 


```
sh int dial0
```

Για να δείς στατιστικά σχετικά με το dsl σου δώσε


```
sh dsl int atm0
```

Διάβασε σωστά τα link που σου έδωσα είναι οκ αν τα μεταφέρεις σωστά κ σβύσεις όλο το σκουπιδαριό θα δείς να σου δουλεύουν όλα ως διαμαγείας!!!!  :Razz: 

Για να βάλεις το config στο router απλά κάντο copy - paste κ είσαι οκ

----------


## john_karis

εχω φτιαξει ενα αρχειο που δεν περιεχει ολα τα παραπανω που λες. Το αρχειο το ονομασα
template.txt
Αυτο πως μπορω να το περασω στο running config ?

----------


## taxiarxos

ΟΚ κάντο .cfg με το Wordpad όχι με notepad κ μετά κατέβασε το TFTPD32 είναι free. Googleit!!!

Mετά δες εδώ:
http://www.ciscosystems.com/en/US/pr...8020260d.shtml

P.S Kαλό θα είναι να πάρεις ένα backup πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε στο config κ το κάνεις write!!!

Good Luck....  :Wink: 

Αν σου παίξει με την μία θέλω και άλλο αστέρι!!!!! ΧΑΑΧΑΧΧΑΑΧ  :ROFL:

----------


## john_karis

καταρχην να σε ευχαριστησω για ολα.

Οταν στελνω το config moy στο ρουτερ απο το tftp τοτε μου βγαζει το μυνημα 
 ^
 Invalid input detected at '^' marker.

 8F33119D 1C6F38F8 3E67921F 5CDD3ABD EC0D2B80 D288708D C9E2C0A1 8357C974
 ^
 Invalid input detected at '^' marker.

 56A01F5F DA3AF03F 96E8EAD2 1DA2A383 ED045F21 E4AD72FA 89F162ED 3BA1C1EF
 ^
 Invalid input detected at '^' marker.

 9B5F3CE0 D1221783 AC7561DE 6F188917 F0
 ^
 Invalid input detected at '^' marker.

συνεχεια.

Τι να κανω πως να το περασσω το διορθωμενο
??
Το κανω σε privilaged mode (enable)

----------


## taxiarxos

Αν μπορείς γράψε την εντολή που δίνεις κ όχι μόνο το error που σου βγάζει..

Έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα στην σύνταξή της.

----------


## john_karis

Ακολουθω αυτον τον οδηγο

  Router#copy tftp: running-config
Address or name of remote host []? 64.104.207.171
Source filename []? backup_cfg_for_my_router
Destination filename [running-config]?
Accessing tftp://10.66.64.10/backup_cfg_for_my_router...
Loading backup_cfg_for_router from 64.104.207.171 (via FastEthernet0/0): !
[OK - 1030 bytes]

1030 bytes copied in 9.612 secs (107 bytes/sec)
CE_2#

Με το που παταω το εντερ στο τελος μου βγαζει αυτο το μυνημα
Βεβαια εχω αλλαξει το ονομα αρχειου και την ip toy tftp συμφωνα με το δικο μου κονφιγκ

----------


## john_karis

τελικος δεν καταφερα να κανω τιποτα tftp και να στειλω το αρχειο στο cisco. Ειχα μυνηματα λαθους. Ετσι αποφασισα να το κανω μια μια εντολη σε καθε intrface me to no μπροστα και να καθαρισω τα σκουπιδια οπως μου ειπε ο φιλος taxiarxos  :Respekt:  (ονομα και πραμα !!!). Το κακο ειναι οτι παλι εκεινο το κατεβατο με match protocol dns κλπ δεν σβηστηκε επειδη ελεγε οτι χρησιμοποιουνται !! Τα αλλα τα διορθωσα

Το καταφερα και ετσι εχω τελικα τα port forward. :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:  
Το dns δουλευει σε καθε μηχανημα me nameserver την ip toy router  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

Δυστηχως δεν δουλευει ακομα το ddns. Ακολουθησα τις οδηγιες αλλα παλι εχω προβλημα.

Παραθετω παλι το config 



```


OTENET#term len 0
OTENET#show run
Building configuration...

Current configuration : 8348 bytes
!
version 12.4
no service pad
service tcp-keepalives-in
service tcp-keepalives-out
service timestamps debug datetime msec localtime show-timezone
service timestamps log datetime msec localtime show-timezone
service password-encryption
service sequence-numbers
!
hostname OTENET
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
security authentication failure rate 3 log
security passwords min-length 6
logging buffered 51200 debugging
logging console critical
enable secret 5 $1$frG.$0PxxgB.fDlg429wlzGHZL1
!
no aaa new-model
!
resource policy
!
clock timezone Athens 2
clock summer-time Athens date Mar 30 2003 3:00 Oct 26 2003 4:00
no ip source-route
ip cef
!
!
!
!
ip tcp synwait-time 10
no ip bootp server
ip domain name amoi.dyndns.tv
ip name-server 195.170.0.1
ip name-server 195.170.2.2
ip name-server 195.170.0.2
ip ssh time-out 60
ip ssh authentication-retries 2
ip port-map user-protocol--1 port tcp 4444
ip ddns update method myDynDNS
 HTTP
  add http://xxxx:xxxx@members.dyndns.org/nic/updatehostname=xxxxxxxx&myip=<a>
  remove http://xxxxx:xxxxx@members.dyndns.org/nic/updatehostname=xxxxxxxxx&myip=<a>
 interval maximum 28 0 0 0
!
!
!
crypto pki trustpoint TP-self-signed-1390383947
 enrollment selfsigned
 subject-name cn=IOS-Self-Signed-Certificate-1390383947
 revocation-check none
 rsakeypair TP-self-signed-1390383947
!
!
crypto pki certificate chain TP-self-signed-1390383947
 certificate self-signed 02
  3082024D 308201B6 A0030201 02020102 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 04050030 
  31312F30 2D060355 04031326 494F532D 53656C66 2D536967 6E65642D 43657274 
  69666963 6174652D 31333930 33383339 3437301E 170D3039 30363330 31373238 
  31385A17 0D323030 31303130 30303030 305A3031 312F302D 06035504 03132649 
  4F532D53 656C662D 5369676E 65642D43 65727469 66696361 74652D31 33393033 
  38333934 3730819F 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 01050003 818D0030 81890281 
  8100E8E2 566A35E5 D7205728 1956182A 48225C97 98692122 327BF92E 6F55C8AA 
  06516534 BE1CC994 5F633661 28A498CA 10DAB55E 910E32C7 40233061 6FB30C45 
  333530B4 D30A1C6C 32AE07C7 82558678 AA6D1ED0 A82C173D 0B221461 EA462591 
  F6468FB1 17CFC871 FF13419D E3AFA1D9 9A7CFE0C 5E6DC482 1F863212 3832CB51 
  350B0203 010001A3 75307330 0F060355 1D130101 FF040530 030101FF 30200603 
  551D1104 19301782 154F5445 4E45542E 616D6F69 2E64796E 646E732E 7476301F 
  0603551D 23041830 16801449 AFF506E3 9019B10F 4EB7EE30 AE9A8F0F 512FB030 
  1D060355 1D0E0416 041449AF F506E390 19B10F4E B7EE30AE 9A8F0F51 2FB0300D 
  06092A86 4886F70D 01010405 00038181 007226A9 73AD75AE 6C1866BB E2741B0B 
  1E0074DE 3A0B3E15 DC8E7A8D 26322520 86D8390B C95584E2 B821E8AC BC384C8A 
  674B9A66 B4D1B32C 0CE6E8A6 2BA4E594 A61103AF 50D8E3CB EC505B1A F8025D74 
  03DD29E3 C6417B59 0B1F8DCD 75A75290 F59AB999 2C4E9747 C6926668 74E2A2CD 
  8E38B1D7 166574E9 270B7A08 D8351449 A3
  quit
username admin privilege 15 secret 5 $1$wHA3$t3bFo3r04eixuJ9Yj1Ptg/
!
!
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--1-1
 match access-group 101
 match protocol user-protocol--1
class-map type inspect match-any ccp-cls-insp-traffic
 match protocol cuseeme
 match protocol dns
 match protocol ftp
 match protocol h323
 match protocol https
 match protocol icmp
 match protocol imap
 match protocol pop3
 match protocol netshow
 match protocol shell
 match protocol realmedia
 match protocol rtsp
 match protocol smtp extended
 match protocol sql-net
 match protocol streamworks
 match protocol tftp
 match protocol vdolive
 match protocol tcp
 match protocol udp
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-insp-traffic
 match class-map ccp-cls-insp-traffic
class-map type inspect match-any ccp-cls-icmp-access
 match protocol icmp
 match protocol tcp
 match protocol udp
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-invalid-src
 match access-group 100
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-icmp-access
 match class-map ccp-cls-icmp-access
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-protocol-http
 match protocol http
!
!
policy-map type inspect ccp-permit-icmpreply
 class type inspect ccp-icmp-access
  inspect
 class class-default
  pass
policy-map type inspect sdm-pol-NATOutsideToInside-1
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--1-1
  inspect
 class class-default
policy-map type inspect ccp-inspect
 class type inspect ccp-invalid-src
  drop log
 class type inspect ccp-protocol-http
  inspect
 class type inspect ccp-insp-traffic
  inspect
 class class-default
policy-map type inspect ccp-permit
 class class-default
!
zone security out-zone
zone security in-zone
zone-pair security ccp-zp-self-out source self destination out-zone
 service-policy type inspect ccp-permit-icmpreply
zone-pair security sdm-zp-NATOutsideToInside-1 source out-zone destination in-zone
 service-policy type inspect sdm-pol-NATOutsideToInside-1
zone-pair security ccp-zp-in-out source in-zone destination out-zone
 service-policy type inspect ccp-inspect
zone-pair security ccp-zp-out-self source out-zone destination self
 service-policy type inspect ccp-permit
! 
!
bridge irb
!
!
!
interface ATM0
 no ip address
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip route-cache flow
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 dsl operating-mode auto 
!
interface ATM0.1 point-to-point
 description $FW_OUTSIDE$$ES_WAN$
 no snmp trap link-status
 pvc 8/35 
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
 !
!
interface FastEthernet0
!
interface FastEthernet1
!
interface FastEthernet2
!
interface FastEthernet3
!
interface Dot11Radio0
 no ip address
 !
 ssid wireless2
 !
 speed basic-1.0 basic-2.0 basic-5.5 6.0 9.0 basic-11.0 12.0 18.0 24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0
 station-role root
 bridge-group 1
 bridge-group 1 spanning-disabled
!
interface Vlan1
 description $ETH-SW-LAUNCH$$INTF-INFO-HWIC 4ESW$$FW_INSIDE$
 no ip address
 bridge-group 1
!
interface Dialer0
 description $FW_OUTSIDE$
 ip ddns update hostname xxxxxxxxxxx
 ip ddns update myDynDNS
 ip address negotiated
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip mtu 1452
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 encapsulation ppp
 ip route-cache flow
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 no cdp enable
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp chap hostname johnk250@otenet.gr
 ppp chap password 7 001712080D4F0A54
 ppp pap sent-username xxxxxx@otenet.gr password xxxxxxxx
!
interface BVI1
 description $ES_LAN$$FW_INSIDE$
 ip address 192.168.0.1 255.255.255.0
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1412
!
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
!
!
ip http server
ip http authentication local
ip http secure-server
ip http timeout-policy idle 60 life 86400 requests 10000
ip dns server
ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer0 overload
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.0.2 xxxxx interface Dialer0 xxxxx
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.0.11 xxxxx interface Dialer0 xxxxx
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.0.11 xxxxxx interface Dialer0 xxxxxx
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.0.20 xxxxx interface Dialer0 xxxxxx
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.0.20 xxxxxx interface Dialer0 xxxxxx
!
logging trap debugging
access-list 1 remark INSIDE_IF=BVI1
access-list 1 remark CCP_ACL Category=2
access-list 1 permit 192.168.0.0 0.0.0.255
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
no cdp run
!
!
!
!
control-plane
!
bridge 1 protocol ieee
bridge 1 route ip
banner exec ^C
% Password expiration warning.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
 
Cisco Configuration Professional (Cisco CP) is installed on this device 
and it provides the default username "cisco" for  one-time use. If you have 
already used the username "cisco" to login to the router and your IOS image 
supports the "one-time" user option, then this username has already expired. 
You will not be able to login to the router with this username after you exit 
this session.
 
It is strongly suggested that you create a new username with a privilege level 
of 15 using the following command.
 
username <myuser> privilege 15 secret 0 <mypassword>
 
Replace <myuser> and <mypassword> with the username and password you 
want to use.
 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
^C
!
line con 0
 login local
 no modem enable
 transport output telnet
line aux 0
 login local
 transport output telnet
line vty 0 4
 privilege level 15
 login local
 transport input telnet ssh
!
scheduler max-task-time 5000
scheduler allocate 4000 1000
scheduler interval 500
end
```

Ολα τα χχχχχχχχ ειναι προσοπικα μου στοιχεια και καπου μεσα τα χχχχχχχχ εχω βαλει το dyndns μου (πχ john.dyndns.com) Ισως εδω εχω κανει λαθος γιατι δεν καταλαβα που βαζουμε δικα μασ στοιχεια και που αντιγραφουμε αυτουσιο το config

ΥΓ Ο taxiarxos θα μαζεψει πολλα αστερια  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## taxiarxos

Καλημέρα, χαίρομαι που μπόρεσα κ βοήθησα κ εγώ από πλευράς μου..

έριξα μια ματιά στο error που σου εμφανίζει κατα την διάρκεια της μεταφοράς



```
Address or name of remote host []? 64.104.207.171
```

Προσπαθείς να του στείλεις το config από το 64.104.207.171 πίστεψε με δεν πρόκειτε να πάει ποτέ  :ROFL: 

Πρέπει να του δώσεις το local ip του pc σου όπου τρέχει το TFTPD32 δοκίμασε το αν θές κ θα δείς ότι θα σου παίξει.  :Wink: 

Τώρα όσον αφορά το dyndns δοκίμασε καταρχίν αν το account που έχεις είναι σωστό 100% - κάνε ένα login στο site του dyndns κ το ξαναβλέπουμε.

........Auto merged post: taxiarxos πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Καλημέρα, χαίρομαι που μπόρεσα κ βοήθησα κ εγώ από πλευράς μου..
> 
> έριξα μια ματιά στο error που σου εμφανίζει κατα την διάρκεια της μεταφοράς
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Address or name of remote host []? 64.104.207.171
> ```
> ...




```
ip ddns update method myddnsmethod
 HTTP
  add http://username:passwd@members.dyndns.org/nic/update?system=dyndns&hostname=<h>&myip=<a>
  remove http://username:passwd@members.dyndns.org/nic/update?
 interval maximum 28 0 0 0
```

Εκεί που στα έχω κόκκινα τα ? δεν τα βλέπω στο config σου στο POST στο router υπάρχουν?  :Whistle: 
Επίσης δοκίμασε να κάνεις ping μέσα από το cisco να δούμε αν μπορεί  να κάνει lookup domain..πχ ping www.google.com

----------


## euri

Προσπαθείτε στα configs που ανεβάζετε να μην περιέχουν ούτε καν τα passwords σε κρυπτογραφημένη μορφή...

----------


## john_karis

> Προσπαθείς να του στείλεις το config από το 64.104.207.171 πίστεψε με δεν πρόκειτε να πάει ποτέ 
> 
> Πρέπει να του δώσεις το local ip του pc σου όπου τρέχει το TFTPD32 δοκίμασε το αν θές κ θα δείς ότι θα σου παίξει.


Στο local ip toy server που εχει τον tftp βαζω αλλα το προβλημα παραμενει. Αλλοιμονο δεν θα εβαζα την 64.104.207.171  :Laughing:  :Laughing:   Μου βγαζει ολο invalid klp. Μηπως παιζει ρολο to wordpad και η κωδικοποιηση που βαζει σαν εφαρμογη windows ? Δηλαδη μηπως οι αλλαγες πρεπει να γινουν μεαλλο προγραμμα που να μην χαλαει και τα ερωτηματικα και ολα να μπαινουν σωστα ? Ακομα να πω οτι στελνω το config ετσι οπως πρεπει να ειναι χωρις τα "σκουπιδια" με αλλαγες ετσι οπως το θελω και οχι βαζοντας το *no* μπροστα .

Το ddns ειναι σωστο κανω κανονικα login kai to host ειναι σωστο



```
ip ddns update method myddnsmethod
 HTTP
  add http://username:passwd@members.dyndns.org/nic/update?system=dyndns&hostname=<h>&myip=<a>
  remove http://username:passwd@members.dyndns.org/nic/update?
 interval maximum 28 0 0 0
```

Εκει που λεει myddnsmethod τι βαζω ? αυτο που βλεπω ή το hostname toy ddns ?
Ακομα εκει που γραφει <h> βαζω το <h> ή βαζω το hostname poy exei to ddns moy ?

Ακομα δες εδω:


```
interface Dialer0
 description $FW_OUTSIDE$
 ip ddns update hostname xxxxxxxxxxx
 ip ddns update myDynDNS
```

εκει που εχω το χχχχχχχ εχω βαλει το hostname toy ddns
ενω εκει που λεω mydyndns το εχω ετσι

Ειναι σωστα ?

----------


## euri

Ώπα, τα μπέρδεψες λίγο.
Διάβασε με ηρεμία και προσοχή το http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...00&postcount=3

Το myddnsmethod είναι απλά ένα όνομα.  Και θα πρέπει να ταυτίζεται με το όνομα στην καταχώρηση του dialer interface (ip ddns update myddnsmethod)

----------


## john_karis

> Ώπα, τα μπέρδεψες λίγο.
> Διάβασε με ηρεμία και προσοχή το http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...00&postcount=3
> 
> Το myddnsmethod είναι απλά ένα όνομα.  Και θα πρέπει να ταυτίζεται με το όνομα στην καταχώρηση του dialer interface (ip ddns update myddnsmethod)


Ωραια.. Αυτο θα το ταυτισω με το ιδιο ονομα στο dialer interface.

Αυτο εδω :


```
add http://user:password@members.dyndns.org/nic/update?hostname=<h>&myip=<a>
```

to <h> το αφηνω ετσι h ή βαζω το hostname toy ddns moy ? Και αν το αφησω ετσι <h> τοτε σε ποια γραμμη ξερει ο ρουτερ ποιο ειναι το hostname που χρησιμοποιω εγω 
στο ddns ? γιατι μεχρι τωρα μονο user :Razz: assword toy ddns bazv kai oxi hostname της μορφης ( px makis.dyndns.org)

----------


## taxiarxos

Το αφήνεις κανονικά αυτά είναι μεταβλητές.  :Wink:

----------


## euri

> to <h> το αφηνω ετσι h ή βαζω το hostname toy ddns moy ? Και αν το αφησω ετσι <h> τοτε σε ποια γραμμη ξερει ο ρουτερ ποιο ειναι το hostname που χρησιμοποιω εγω 
> στο ddns ? γιατι μεχρι τωρα μονο userassword toy ddns bazv kai oxi hostname της μορφης ( px makis.dyndns.org)


Χρησιμοποιεί την καταχώρηση που βρίσκεται στο κομμάτι του dialer interface.

----------


## john_karis

ωραια 
Παω να περασω το 
add http://xxx :Lips Sealed: xxx@members.dyndns.org/nic/update?hostname=<h>&myip=>a>

και οταν φτανω στο ερωτηματικο ? τοτε αλλαζει μονο του γραμμη και γραφει WORD
μετα βλεπω οτι εχει περαστει η εντολη χωρις το ερωτηματικο

Δοκιμασα να γραψω και σε word με copy paste αλλα παλι δεν γινετε.
Με ποιον τροπο μπορω να περασω αυτο το ερωτηματικο ?

----------


## euri

Το νήμα που σου παρέθεσε παραπάνω ο taxiarxos (και εγώ λίγο αργότερα) το διάβασες;  :What..?:

----------


## john_karis

Το βρηκα
πρεπει να πατησεις πριν γραψεις το ? στο τελνετ το ctrl kai to V και μετα να γραψεις το ερωτηματικο :-)

τωρα λειτουργει αψογα το DDNS ....... :-) :-) Δεν το πιστευω .... !!!!

Οσο για το νημα ναι το διαβασα αλλα δεν ελεγε για ctrl kai V
Ελεγε να κανω copy paste apo word το οπιο δοκιμασα και δεν γινοταν
*
Προτου προχωρησω  να πω ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ  σε σας παιδια που βοηθατε να σται καλα με ολημου την καρδια. Ειναι μεγαλη υποθεση απο το τιποτα και μονο με την δικη σας βοηθεια να καταφερουμε να δουλεψει το μηχανημα απο εναν χρηστη εντελος αρχαριο σε εντολες κωδικα*

Καποια βασικα πραγματα τωρα που καλο ειναι να γνωριζουμε
1. Αφου το σεταρα με τα βασικα, εχω σωσει το config στον σκληρο δισκο μου. Πως αυριο μεθαυριο αυτο το σωμενο κονφιγκ θα το περασω μεσα στο ρουτερ ? Αναφερθηκε με tftp αλλα βλεπω οτι μου βγαζει λαθοι στο περασμα. Υπαρχει αλλος τροπος ?
2. Στα αλλα ρουτερ φαινοταν ποση ωρα ο ρουτερ λειτουργει με την ιδια IP. Εδω δινοντας sh dsl int atm0 μου εμφανιζει στατιστικα και που συχρονιζει αλλα δεν βλεπω πουθενα ποση ωρα δουλευει με την ιδια IP
3. Μετα τα βασικα ερχετε η σειρα του ασυρματου. Πως γινετε ? Θελω να βαλω ενα ονομα SSID το οποιο να μην ειναι φανερο προς τα εξω. Ακομα θελω να ειναι κλειδωμενο με κλειδι WPA . Να αφηνει ολους να μπαινουν χωρις dhcp αλλα μονο αυτοι που γνωριζουν τον κωδικο.

----------


## euri

> Οσο για το νημα ναι το διαβασα αλλα δεν ελεγε για ctrl kai V
> Ελεγε να κανω copy paste apo word το οπιο δοκιμασα και δεν γινοταν


Αν και δεν έχει πλέον σημασία εφόσον το κατάφερες, για την ιστορία και μόνο στο μήνυμα #4 του συγκεκριμένου νήματος αναφέρει ο karavagos τη χρήση του [Ctrl-V] + ?

Επίσης δεν είδα κάπου αναφορά σε word.  Σε text αρχείο ναι, αλλά σε word  :Thinking: 

Τεσπά, σημασία έχει ότι λειτουργεί.  :One thumb up:

----------


## taxiarxos

RTFM Κοινός -> Read the fucking manual!!!!!!!  :Razz: 

Ελπίζω να είσαι ικανοποιημένος από το forum ούτε ciscas να ερχοτανε επι πληρωμή!!!!  :ROFL:  Μπαμ Μπαμ!!!

Καλό απόγευμα σε όλους!!!!!

----------


## john_karis

Ευχαριστω ειμαι απολυτα ικανοποιημενος

Οσοι αλλοι ξερουν ας απαντησουν και σε αυτο ρε παιδια

****Στα αλλα ρουτερ φαινοταν ποση ωρα ο ρουτερ λειτουργει με την ιδια IP. Εδω δινοντας sh dsl int atm0 μου εμφανιζει στατιστικα και που συχρονιζει αλλα δεν βλεπω πουθενα ποση ωρα δουλευει με την ιδια IP

******. Μετα τα βασικα ερχετε η σειρα του ασυρματου. Πως γινετε ? Θελω να βαλω ενα ονομα SSID το οποιο να μην ειναι φανερο προς τα εξω. Ακομα θελω να ειναι κλειδωμενο με κλειδι WPA . Να αφηνει ολους να μπαινουν χωρις dhcp αλλα μονο αυτοι που γνωριζουν τον κωδικο. Υπαρχει κατι ?

 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 
 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## john_karis

Εχω κανει και το ασυρματο το σεταρα με wpa-psk και εχω συνδεση ασυρματη !!!! Τελικα με κωδικα ειναι πιο ευκολο να δουλευεις.

Τι commands πρεπει να περασω στο config μου ωστε να δινω προτεραιοτητα σε 2 ip 192.168.0.x kai 192.168.0.z syskeyes sip VOIP που εχω στο ΛΑΝ μου (qos) ?

ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## paspro

Για να ρυθμίσεις QoS VoIP για τις δύο VoIP συσκευές σου, προτείνω τις παρακάτω εντολές:



```
ip access-list extended voip-signaling-ports
 remark Ports used by VoIP signaling traffic
 permit tcp any any range 2000 2002
 permit tcp any any eq 1720
 permit tcp any any range 11000 11999
 permit udp any any eq 2427
 permit udp any any eq 4569
 permit udp any any eq 5036
 permit udp any any range 5060 5065

ip access-list extended rtp-traffic-ports
 remark Ports used by RTP VoIP traffic
 permit udp any any range 16384 32767

class-map match-all voice-signaling-traffic
 match access-group name voip-signaling-ports

class-map match-all voice-traffic
 match access-group name rtp-traffic-ports

policy-map qos-voice-policy
 class voice-traffic
    priority 160
 class voice-signaling-traffic
    bandwidth 32
 class class-default
    fair-queue
```

Εδώ μια παρατήρηση: έχεις δύο VoIP συσκευές που μπορούν να δουλεύουν ταυτόχρονα και επομένως υπολογίζουμε ότι η μετάδωση της φωνής στη καλύτερη ποιότητα ήχου θα χρειαστεί:

Αριθμός ταυτόχρονων τηλεφωνικών ομιλιών X 80 (G711u codec) = 2 X 80 = 160 Kbps

ενώ η μετάδωση του voip signaling θα πάρει:

Αριθμός συσκευών Χ 16 = 2 Χ 16 = 32 Kbps

Απο αυτόν τον υπολογισμό βγαίνουν τα νούμερα που έβαλα στο qos-voice-policy. Τέλος, πρέπει να εφαρμόσουμε το Qos policy στο κατάλληλο interface που στη περίπτωση σου είναι ο Dialer0. Δηλαδή:



```
interface Dialer0
 service-policy output qos-voice-policy
```

Και είμαστε έτοιμοι! Για να δείς τα πακέτα που πιάνει το QoS όταν υπάρξει τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις την εντολή:



```
show policy-map interface dialer0
```

----------


## john_karis

Σε ευχαριστω θα το δοκιμασω και θα γραψω πως παει...!

Μερικες ερωτησεις απο αυτα που βλεπω :

** γιατι πρεπει να ειναι permit  οι πορτες 2000-2002, 11000-11999, 1720,2427, 4569, 5036 κλπ Οι πορτες 5060-5065 katalabainv χρειαζονται για το voip.

** Οταν δινεις priority 160 εξηγεις γιατι και το καταλαβαινω. Αλλα μηπως με το priority πρεπει να δηλωσω το ποσοστο της ταχυτητας upload ? 

** Με IOS 12.4(9)T3 αυτες οι εντολες ειναι δεκτες ?

Ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## paspro

> Σε ευχαριστω θα το δοκιμασω και θα γραψω πως παει...!
> 
> Μερικες ερωτησεις απο αυτα που βλεπω :
> 
> ** γιατι πρεπει να ειναι permit  οι πορτες 2000-2002, 11000-11999, 1720,2427, 4569, 5036 κλπ Οι πορτες 5060-5065 katalabainv χρειαζονται για το voip.


-> Αυτές οι θύρες αντιστοιχούν σε κάθε είδους πρωτόκολο voip που μπορεί να είναι σε χρήση ώστε να μην ξεφύγει τίποτα, δηλαδή SIP, RTP, Skinny, H.323, MGCP, IAX, IAX2.




> ** Οταν δινεις priority 160 εξηγεις γιατι και το καταλαβαινω. Αλλα μηπως με το priority πρεπει να δηλωσω το ποσοστο της ταχυτητας upload ?


-> Το priority εδώ σημαίνει να βάλει αυτά τα πακέτα σε priority queue (να έχουν προτεραιότητα ώστε να μην έχουμε καθυστέρηση στη φωνή) με εξασφαλισμένο bandwidth στα 160 Kbps.




> ** Με IOS 12.4(9)T3 αυτες οι εντολες ειναι δεκτες ?


-> Νομίζω ότι δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με αυτό το IOS. Τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ στον ίδιο ρούτερ και δεν έχω προβλήματα με το VoIP.




> Ευχαριστω και παλι


........Auto merged post: paspro πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ξέχασα κάτι ακόμα. Θα πρέπει στο interface Dialer0 να προσδιορίσεις το διαθέσιμο upstream bandwidth που έχει η σύνδεση σου (κάτι λιγότερο απο το πραγματικό για ασφάλεια) π.χ.



```
interface dialer0
bandwidth 800
```

----------


## john_karis

> Απο αυτόν τον υπολογισμό βγαίνουν τα νούμερα που έβαλα στο qos-voice-policy. Τέλος, πρέπει να εφαρμόσουμε το Qos policy στο κατάλληλο interface που στη περίπτωση σου είναι ο Dialer0. Δηλαδή:
> 
> ** 
> interface Dialer0
>  service-policy output qos-voice-policy


Οταν περασα αυτην την εντολη μου εβγαλε αυτο το μυνημα

I/f Virtual-Access1 class voice-traffic requested bandwidth 160 (kbps), availabl
e only 42 (kbps)

Η γραμμη μου ειναι download: 16Μβιτ upload: 990

H εντολη :
show policy-map interface dialer0

δεν δινει τιποτα

........Auto merged post: john_karis πρόσθεσε 86 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

*Ενταξει το ελυσα το ζητημα*

Εβγαλα την εντολη , no service-policy output qos-voice-policy
Μετα εδωσα 
no fair-queue

Εδωσα μετα το 
bandwidth 800 

 γιατι μαλλονβ αυτο ηθελε πρωτα
και μετα ξαναεδωσα
service-policy output qos-voice-policy
και πετυχε
τωρα το show police-map interface dielaer0
dinei :



```
 Dialer0

  Service-policy output: qos-voice-policy

    Class-map: voice-traffic (match-all)
      68 packets, 10616 bytes
      5 minute offered rate 0 bps, drop rate 0 bps
      Match: access-group name rtp-traffic-ports
      Queueing
        Strict Priority
        Output Queue: Conversation 264
        Bandwidth 160 (kbps) Burst 4000 (Bytes)
        (pkts matched/bytes matched) 0/0
        (total drops/bytes drops) 0/0

    Class-map: voice-signaling-traffic (match-all)
      0 packets, 0 bytes
      5 minute offered rate 0 bps, drop rate 0 bps
      Match: access-group name voip-signaling-ports
      Queueing
        Output Queue: Conversation 265
        Bandwidth 32 (kbps)Max Threshold 64 (packets)
        (pkts matched/bytes matched) 0/0
        (depth/total drops/no-buffer drops) 0/0/0

    Class-map: class-default (match-any)
      19388 packets, 13170213 bytes
      5 minute offered rate 168000 bps, drop rate 0 bps
      Match: any
      Queueing
        Flow Based Fair Queueing
        Maximum Number of Hashed Queues 256
        (total queued/total drops/no-buffer drops) 0/0/0
```

Τωρα μετα απο ολα αυτα για να καταλαβαινουμε τι γινετε ;
Οταν δεν περνουμε τηλεφωνο και απλα κατεβαζουμε αρχεια τα πραγματα εχουν οπως ειχαν ?
Οταν ομως παιρνουμε τηλεφωνο καταλαβαινω οτι τα παντα λειτουργουν υπερ των voip ετσι ?

Σε ενα τεστ με μια κληση που εκανα παρατηρησα οτι υπαρχουν διακοπες στην φωνη . Το τεσταρα κατεβαζοντας στο φουλ με ταχυτητα 2 μβ/sec καποια αρχεια. Το codec poy exv einai g711u . Οταν βεβαια δεν κατεβαζω τιποτα τα πραγματα ειναι ενταξει. Μηπως πρεπει να αλλαξω μερικα νουμερα για να δινω πιο πολυ ανεση  στα voip ?

----------


## paspro

> Τωρα μετα απο ολα αυτα για να καταλαβαινουμε τι γινετε ;
> Οταν δεν περνουμε τηλεφωνο και απλα κατεβαζουμε αρχεια τα πραγματα εχουν οπως ειχαν ?
> Οταν ομως παιρνουμε τηλεφωνο καταλαβαινω οτι τα παντα λειτουργουν υπερ των voip ετσι ?


Ακριβώς. 




> Σε ενα τεστ με μια κληση που εκανα παρατηρησα οτι υπαρχουν διακοπες στην φωνη . Το τεσταρα κατεβαζοντας στο φουλ με ταχυτητα 2 μβ/sec καποια αρχεια. Το codec poy exv einai g711u . Οταν βεβαια δεν κατεβαζω τιποτα τα πραγματα ειναι ενταξει. Μηπως πρεπει να αλλαξω μερικα νουμερα για να δινω πιο πολυ ανεση  στα voip ?


Το QoS, όπως μπορείς να δείς στις ρυθμίσεις, είναι για upstream traffic δηλαδή έχει να κάνει με τη μεταφορά της δικής σου φωνής στο τηλέφωνο του συνομιλητή σου. Αν εσύ τον ακούς με διακοπές τότε το πρόβλημα είναι απο την δικιά του μεριά. Αφού κάνεις μια συνομιλία μπορείς να δεις τα στατιστικά με την εντολή που σου είπα και να δείς αν κάποια πακέτα που έστειλες έπεσαν, που αμφιβάλω γιατί έχουμε βάλει προτεραιότητα σε αυτά και αρκετό bandwidth για να χωράνε. 

θα μπορούσε κάποιος να ρυθμίσει και QoS σε downstream traffic ώστε να δίνεις στα πακέτα που δέχεσαι αρκετό bandwidth αλλά δεν έχω δει κάτι τέτοιο ποτέ στη πράξη γιατί το downstream bandwidth σε ADSL2+ είναι μεγάλο (το πρόβλημα είναι το upstream bandwidth που είναι πολύ μικρότερο) οπότε υπάρχει "θεωρητικά¨ πάντα διαθέσιμο. Αυτό είναι ένα θέμα βέβαια που δεν το γνωρίζω οπότε ίσως κάποιος άλλος θα μπορούσε να μας πεί σχετικά. Επειδή όμως μου κίνησες την περιέργεια θα το ψάξω και θα κάνω δοκιμές στον δικό μου ρούτερ (που είναι ίδιος με τον δικό σου!) οπότε αν έχω νεότερα θα σου πώ.

Μια ακόμα παρατήρηση: Είναι καλό να ρυθμίσεις τον ρούτερ να συγχρονίζει την ώρα αυτόματα με κάποιον NTP server. Οι εντολές για Ελληνικό/Ευρωπαικό server είναι οι παρακάτω:



```
ip host NTP_Server_1 195.97.91.220
ip host NTP_Server_2 193.93.167.241
ntp server NTP_Server_1 prefer
ntp server NTP_Server_2
```

Ο NTP_Server_1 είναι ο Ελληνικός αλλά αν δεν μπορεί να τον βρεί χρησιμοποιεί τον NTP_Server_2 που είναι ο Ευρωπαικός.

----------


## john_karis

Σε ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σου. Αν καταφερεις κατι και σε downstream τοτε γραψε μας σε αυτο το μυνημα.

Ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## john_karis

Ξαναεπανερχομαι με κατι διαφορετικο. Το IOS μου ειναι το 12.4(9)Τ3 *ποιο ειναι ενα καλο αdsl firmware το οποιο δουλευει απροβληματιστα εδω ελλαδα και με οτε ?*
Το δικο μου adsl  ειναι το 2.5.42 και βλεπω οτι εχω τακτικες αποσυνδεσεις. Κανω μια αποσυνδεση την ημερα.



```
ATM0
Alcatel 20190 chipset information
                ATU-R (DS)                      ATU-C (US)
Modem Status:    Showtime (DMTDSL_SHOWTIME)
DSL Mode:        ITU G.992.5 (ADSL2+) Annex A
ITU STD NUM:     0x03                            0x2
Chip Vendor ID:  'STMI'                          'BDCM'
Chip Vendor Specific:  0x0000                    0x6284
Chip Vendor Country:   0x0F                      0xB5
Modem Vendor ID: 'CSCO'                          '    '
Modem Vendor Specific: 0x0000                    0x0000
Modem Vendor Country:  0xB5                      0x00
Serial Number Near:    FCZ13061522
Serial Number Far:
Modem Version Near:    12.4(9)T3
Modem Version Far:
Capacity Used:   100%                            100%
Noise Margin:     8.0 dB                          9.0 dB
Output Power:    19.0 dBm                        12.0 dBm
Attenuation:     20.0 dB                          6.0 dB
Defect Status:   None                            None
Last Fail Code:  None
Watchdog Counter: 0xDE
Watchdog Resets: 0
Selftest Result: 0x00
Subfunction:     0x00
Interrupts:      7671 (0 spurious)
PHY Access Err:  0
Activations:     1
LED Status:      ON
LED On Time:     100
LED Off Time:    100
Init FW:         embedded
Operation FW:    embedded
FW Version:      2.5.42

                 DS Channel1      DS Channel0   US Channel1       US Channel0
Speed (kbps):             0            18075             0               808
Cells:                    0        161323034             0           6256739
Reed-Solomon EC:          0             7549             0                 0
CRC Errors:               0               10             0                 0
Header Errors:            0                8             0                 0
Total BER:                0E-0           4468E-11
Leakage Avarage BER:      0E-0           4429E-12
Interleave Delay:         0               54             0                54
```

----------


## taxiarxos

Έχεις πολύ θόρυβο από τις τιμές που βλέπω στο Post σου.

Ρίξε μια ματιά στο φόρουμ τα παιδιά έχουν κάνει καλή δουλειά επάνω σε αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## boeotian

Μια χαρά είναι ο θόρυβός του. Χαμηλός μεν αλλά ανεκτός. Εγώ δουλεύω με 4-6 db εύρος.

Το 4.0.18 που είναι το τελευταίο, δουλεύει μια χαρά που έχω. Η Cisco συστήνει ούτως ή άλλως να πας στο 4.Χ από το 3.Χ αλλά εσύ έχεις το 2.X embedded; Παλιός router;

----------


## john_karis

Μολις εβαλα το adsl firmware 4.0.15 .
Βλεπω οτι η εξασθενιση βελτιωθικε σημαντικα απο 20 db se 15 db. Θα το τεσταρω αυτο και βλεπουμε.


```
                ATU-R (DS)                      ATU-C (US)
Modem Status:    Showtime (DMTDSL_SHOWTIME)
DSL Mode:        ITU G.992.5 (ADSL2+) Annex A
ITU STD NUM:     0x03                            0x2
Chip Vendor ID:  'STMI'                          'BDCM'
Chip Vendor Specific:  0x0000                    0x6284
Chip Vendor Country:   0x0F                      0xB5
Modem Vendor ID: 'CSCO'                          '    '
Modem Vendor Specific: 0x0000                    0x0000
Modem Vendor Country:  0xB5                      0x00
Serial Number Near:    FCZ13061522
Serial Number Far:
Modem Version Near:    12.4(9)T3
Modem Version Far:
Capacity Used:   100%                            99%
Noise Margin:     9.0 dB                          9.0 dB
Output Power:    18.5 dBm                        12.0 dBm
Attenuation:     15.0 dB                          5.0 dB
Defect Status:   None                            None
Last Fail Code:  None
Watchdog Counter: 0x9C
Watchdog Resets: 0
Selftest Result: 0x00
Subfunction:     0x00
Interrupts:      8320 (0 spurious)
PHY Access Err:  0
Activations:     1
LED Status:      ON
LED On Time:     100
LED Off Time:    100
Init FW:         init_AMR-4.0.015.bin
Operation FW:    AMR-4.0.015.bin
FW Version:      4.0.15

                 DS Channel1      DS Channel0   US Channel1       US Channel0
Speed (kbps):             0            17715             0               857
Cells:                    0           499570             0            112838
Reed-Solomon EC:          0               50             0                 0
CRC Errors:               0                1             0                 0
Header Errors:            0                1             0                 0
Total BER:                0E-0           2198E-12
Leakage Avarage BER:      0E-0           2197E-12
Interleave Delay:         0                1             0                58
```

----------


## boeotian

Το τελευταίο adsl firmware είναι το 4.0.18 που σου είπα και όχι το 4.0.15.  :Smile:

----------


## john_karis

> Το τελευταίο adsl firmware είναι το 4.0.18 που σου είπα και όχι το 4.0.15.


ok Εβαλα το 4.0.18 για να δουμε τι θα δουμε. Τα στατιστικα ειναι ιδια με την 4.0.15 (θορυβος και εξασθενηση) αλλα ι σως  ειναι καλυτερη στην σταθεροτητα. Μου ανεβασε και 1-1.5 μβιτ την ταχυτητα . Θα δουμε την αφηνω και ενημερωνω μετα απο μερικες μερες τα αποτελεσματα...!!

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις  :Clap:

----------


## paspro

Επιστρέφω με ένα εναλλακτικό QoS που έφτιαξα και τρέχω στον δικό μου ρούτερ και είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Περιλαμβάνει inbound και outbound policies για VoIP αλλά και για άλλου τύπου traffic που αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει θα μπορούσες να βγάλεις. 

Έχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν:

Ενεργοποιούμε το NBAR ώστε να μπορεί ο ρούτερ να καταλαβαίνει τον τύπο traffic που έχουμε. Ορίζουμε και το upstream bandwidth (βάλε ότι αντιστοιχεί στη δικιά σου σύνδεση).



```
ip cef

interface Dialer0
ip nbar protocol-discovery
bandwidth 960
```

Φτιάχνουμε κάποια class-maps



```
class-map match-any VoIP-Signaling-Traffic
 match protocol sip
 match protocol h323

class-map match-any VoIP-Audio-Traffic
 match protocol rtp audio 
 match protocol skype

class-map match-any Management-Traffic
 match protocol dns
 match protocol snmp
 match protocol syslog
 match protocol echo

class-map match-any Mail-Traffic
 match protocol imap
 match protocol pop3
 match protocol secure-imap
 match protocol secure-pop3
 match protocol smtp

class-map match-any Web-Traffic
 match protocol http
 match protocol secure-http
```

Inbound Policy: Το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε εδώ είναι να μαρκάρουμε τα πακέτα που έρχονται με κάποιες προτεραιότητες ώστε ο ρούτερ να τα χειριστεί ανάλογα.



```
policy-map Inbound-Traffic-Policy
 class VoIP-Audio-Traffic
  set dscp ef
 class VoIP-Signaling-Traffic
  set dscp af31
 class Management-Traffic
  set dscp cs2
 class Web-Traffic
  set dscp cs2
 class Mail-Traffic
  set dscp cs4
 class class-default
  set dscp default
```

Outbound Policy: Προτεραιότητα στο VoIP και απο ότι μείνει δίνουμε κάποια ποσοστά στα υπόλοιπα είδη traffic.



```
policy-map Outbound-Traffic-Policy
 class VoIP-Audio-Traffic
  set dscp ef
    priority 160
 class VoIP-Signaling-Traffic
  set dscp af31
    priority 32
 class Management-Traffic
  set dscp cs2
    bandwidth remaining percent 10
 class Web-Traffic
  set dscp cs2
    bandwidth remaining percent 40
 class Mail-Traffic
  set dscp cs4
    bandwidth remaining percent 40
 class class-default
  set dscp default
    fair-queue
```

Εφαρμόζουμε τα policies στον Dialer0.



```
interface Dialer0
service-policy input Inbound-Traffic-Policy
service-policy output Outbound-Traffic-Policy
```

και είμαστε έτοιμοι. Χρησιμοποιώντας τα παραπάνω σαν template μπορείς να προσθέσεις και άλλου είδους traffic.

Σχετικά με την ADSL2+ σύνδεση, η δικιά μου εμπειρία έχει δείξει ότι έχω καλύτερα speed test αποτελέσματα όταν κάνω σύνδεση PPPoA και όχι PPPoE (είμαι στον ΟΤΕ). Θα μπορούσες να κάνεις κι εσύ κάποιες δοκιμές σχετικά. Η σύνδεση μου είναι:



```
interface ATM0.1 point-to-point
 description --- ADSL2+ PPPoA ---
 mtu 1500
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip flow ingress
 ip flow egress
 zone-member security out-zone
 pvc ipdata 8/35 
  encapsulation aal5mux ppp dialer
  dialer pool-member 1
```

Τέλος αν θέλεις να αυξήσεις την downstream ταχύτητα σε βάρος του SNR μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις το παρακάτω:



```
interface atm0
dsl noise-margin -3
dsl gain-setting tx-offset 3
dsl gain-setting rx-offset 3
```

Have fun!

----------


## karavagos

> *Ενεργοποιούμε το NBAR ώστε να μπορεί ο ρούτερ να καταλαβαίνει τον τύπο traffic που έχουμε*. Ορίζουμε και το upstream bandwidth (βάλε ότι αντιστοιχεί στη δικιά σου σύνδεση).
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ip cef
> 
> interface Dialer0
> ip nbar protocol-discovery
> ...


Μια διόρθωση: Το "ip nbar protocol-discovery" σου παρέχει απλά τα στατιστικά. Δεν χρειάζεται για να δουλέψει το nbar.

----------


## john_karis

> Επιστρέφω με ένα εναλλακτικό QoS που έφτιαξα και τρέχω στον δικό μου ρούτερ και είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Περιλαμβάνει inbound και outbound policies για VoIP αλλά και για άλλου τύπου traffic που αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει θα μπορούσες να βγάλεις.


Να σαι καλα φιλε μου θα το δοκιμασω σε καποιο Σαββατοκυριακο.
Σε ευχαριστω και παλι
 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## taxiarxos

```
policy-map Outbound-Traffic-Policy
 class VoIP-Audio-Traffic
  set dscp ef
    priority 160
 class VoIP-Signaling-Traffic
  set dscp af31
    priority 32
 class Management-Traffic
  set dscp cs2
    bandwidth remaining percent 10
 class Web-Traffic
  set dscp cs2
    bandwidth remaining percent 40
 class Mail-Traffic
  set dscp cs4
    bandwidth remaining percent 40
 class class-default
  set dscp default
    fair-queue
```

Καλησπέρα κ από μένα έχω 2 ερωτήσεις με την αφορμή που δώθηκε όσον αφορά το VOIP 

1. Ποιά η διαφορά set dscp ef  με το set dscp cs1;
2. Το ποσοστό πως το υπολογίζεις κ το bw remain;

Ευχριστώ

----------


## lacacitos

ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ:
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/technolog...cd80295a9b.pdf

----------


## taxiarxos

Ευχαριστώ για το link ενδιαφέρον. Όσο αφορά τα ποσοστά; :Thinking:

----------


## paspro

Τα ποσοστά υπολογίζονται απο το bandwidth που ορίσαμε στο interface Dialer0, στην περίπτωσή μας:



```
bandwidth 960
```

Χωρίς αυτό δεν μπορούμε να δώσουμε εντολές του τύπου



```
bandwidth remaining percent 40
```

----------


## taxiarxos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.  :Wink:

----------

